# Lazy dogs



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It's super nice out today, no work, so I took the pups out for a long walk. Afterwards, its always a good time for a nap and some sun bathing 









































































Watching the hawks


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I like that collar. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I like that collar. Where'd you get it?


I get them from Jean off ebay, she makes great collars and they are very inexpensive for the quality ( when you bid on them you can get them for under $12)
lafalotin | eBay

I'm little addicted to them, Uno has 3


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I think I'm going to order one. I like.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, it is beautiful down here today too. Mol and Windy are out sunbathing as well. Good day for it! 
Cute pic's, Uno is just as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Uno is so sleek and shiny. And that dachshund is just...well, you know. dachshundy. I LOVE IT! I really like the pic of both of them sunbathing.


----------

